# Machine 13 (Denmark)



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 14, 2003)

My personal photography site in Copenhagen, Denmark.  At the moment, the images presented are mostly fillers until the final release of the site in late october.  At that time, all the 'good stuff' will be published there.

Version 0.5 of the site.  Still a work in progress, trying to decided what layout to use.  Opinions are very welcome!


http://www.projectgrant.com/Christopher


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 14, 2003)

A little to busy for me but I prefer minimalist designs.  The rollover to turn the sound off was not working when I stopped by though.


----------

